# Recommend top repair luthier in Ottawa or Montreal



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

My Martin needs a crack repaired. Ottawa’s Ian Weston is very good and very swamped and he is not taking on any more repairs for a good while. I need a very good alternative in Ottawa or Montreal.

Suggestions? Thanks


----------



## zguitz (Aug 18, 2017)

You might start with
Michel Fournelle : Guitar and bass guitars MF Guitar and bass guitars MF
Pierre Laporte : Pierre Laporte - Répertoire des luthiers du Québec
Never used their services, know them by reputation
Dan


----------



## ZeroGravity (Mar 25, 2016)

Some of the work posted by this guy looks really good and seems to work on a lot of high end guitars. No personal connection nor experience, only what I have seen posted Broken Headstock House Of Repairs


----------



## Bill Kerrigan (Feb 24, 2018)

I was very happy with the adjustment made by Pierre Laporte on my Martin: Pierre Laporte - Répertoire des luthiers du Québec
He's an authorize Martin luthier, very experienced... and great guy.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks all... Merci! I guess I will be in Montreal soon .... sure looks like some top notch repair shops there and |I think my Martin will come out happy.


----------



## tonewoody (Mar 29, 2017)

Highly recommend Jerome at Glebe Guitar - Ottawa.


----------



## Lull (Aug 30, 2017)

Hi,

One more suggestion: Sylvain Courcelles in Montreal; he is an amazing luthier. He's the one I trust for working on my instruments, and I'm picky.

www.courcellesluthier.com


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I usually go to Ian but if he is busy I won't hesitate to go to Paul Menard. Excellent luthier. His work on guitar wiring is impeccable.
Paul's Guitar Repair


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Ian Weston back taking instruments now.
Jerome at Glebe Guitar Repair comes highly recommended, as does Ian at Lauzon Music.
I've long used Steve Mash in Ottawa's west end.


----------



## NashvilleDeluxe (Feb 7, 2018)

I assume you didn't buy it new, or you would be taking advantage of the limited lifetime warranty. At any rate, the sure bet is to use a Martin authorized repair centre: Martin Guitar Dealers | C.F. Martin & Co.


----------



## Daniel Grenier (Jun 24, 2008)

NashvilleDeluxe said:


> I assume you didn't buy it new, or you would be taking advantage of the limited lifetime warranty. At any rate, the sure bet is to use a Martin authorized repair centre: Martin Guitar Dealers | C.F. Martin & Co.


Actually, I did buy it new. Thanks for the reminder about this. I did forget and will look into what it intails. Also, thanks all for the other great suggestions on luthiers.


----------

